

Zerg rush easter egg on Google - mikeleeorg
https://www.google.com/?q=zerg+rush#q=zerg+rush

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3897992>

Currently number 5 on the HN front page.

